# Nelly at the Fair



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 6, 2008)

Nelly, my dil's donkey that I tried to donkey-sit a few weeks ago, had an outing this week. She went to the County Fair on school day. She was a little nervous, and brayed if "mom" got out of sight, but was very sweet and gentle with all the children. They loved her long, soft ears and interesting markings. People who owned donkeys or used to own donkeys or wanted to own donkeys couldn't resist coming up to say hello to Nelly.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 6, 2008)

Awww...she sure looks like she is enjoying herself.



There just seems to be a natural attraction to donkeys and there long ears. Glad to hear she was a good girl. Corinne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 7, 2008)

How could anyone not love a donkey or resist one. They are irresistable.


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 7, 2008)

crackerjackjack said:


> How could anyone not love a donkey or resist one. They are irresistable.


this says it all


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 9, 2008)

Emily's mom said:


> crackerjackjack said:
> 
> 
> > How could anyone not love a donkey or resist one. They are irresistable.
> ...


It is so true. My donks steal the hearts of everyone who meets them.


----------

